# Crating all night at 12 weeks



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

*Crating all night at 12 weeks **update***

Charlie will be 12 weeks this Saturday and coming on brilliantly, at the minute we use the crate if we're popping out for an hour or two but that's it. I was at the vets other day and he asked about toilet training and I said all is going well but we do come down to pee in the mornings. He said at this age it should be fine to crate him all night but I'm just worried is he too young to hold it all night? 

We usually go to bed around 12 and are up at 7.30, do you think at 12 weeks a pup is capable for holding it that long? I obviously don't want to stress him by holding it too long and he's been so good going to bed with no crying from day one I don't want to rock the boat lol. We have a final toilet break just before bed so I know how bladder is empty but I was wondering should I remove his water bowl after a certain time in the evening?


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

We have never crated Malie but she was able to go from 11-7.30 from 9 weeks old.I think it probably differs with each dog but maybe you could give it a go and see.
XClare


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh and we don't remove Malies water but I think some people do suggest this.
XClare


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think he should be able to hold it in... Molly slept from 23.30-07.30 from 8 weeks, no toilet break and no pads etc. 

I know they are all different though.

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We crated both of ours all night and we had times in the early days when they could wee during the night. I'm sure either of them could have accidents after only having them for 4 weeks. I'd try moving the water, not sure what time though if your up until 12 .... Maybe 9 ??? I shouldn't worry about the wetting though, it will come, honest, mt advice would be don't let it stress you, don't tell him off and just remember that they are all different. good luck xxx


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly was in her crate from last wee at 10pm until 7am the next morning from day one. To start with, she had her bed in one half and a puppy pad in the other. She used it for about 14 days so she was dry and clean through the night from about 12 weeks, and we haven't used pads since then.

Midnight to 7.30am should be OK at 12 weeks. You could try removing the water bowl from, say, 9pm but we found this didn't make any difference.

At just short of six months, Polly now goes 12 hours without needing a wee (sometimes 2 hours after she wakes up and we realise she hasn't been out yet!) and only poos when she goes out for walks.

Good luck - it can seem frustrating when they're little but those young puppy days do go very quickly and suddenly they seem really grown up in so many ways.

Toffin
x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I know not everyone would agree with me but I would never remove a water bowl from a dog or puppy. A dog will only drink if it is thirsty so why take it away just so you have the convenience of a a dry crate?! Just my humble opinion!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You know Tess, you're right


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I get so thirsty at night I always have a drink by my bed!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

tessybear said:


> I know not everyone would agree with me but I would never remove a water bowl from a dog or puppy. A dog will only drink if it is thirsty so why take it away just so you have the convenience of a a dry crate?! Just my humble opinion!


You are probably right, but to honest I think I followed advice not to leave water, Dudley has always been put in his crate about 11pm and out around 7am ish - to be honest he rarely touches his water in the mornings until he has had breakfast. sometimes a couple of hours later, so I won't worry about him. But I guess like us they are all different and it wouldn't hurt for me to leave him some as I always do when I leave him in the crate during the day.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice girls, I can't believe how helpful everyone is here! I think we're gonna start crating this weekend. I think what normally happens is I get up first jump in shower then go down and let him out. I think he hears me, gets up then wees in kitchen before we get down so this morning I got up an went straight downstairs, he was still in bed and there was one tiny wee which was almost dried up so I took him straight out and he went. Hopefully fingers crossed he settles ok tonight with crate locked and it encourages him to hold it for a bit longer.

Thanks so much again for all the advice it really is invaluable!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

We had our first successful crate last night! Silly mum and dad passed out on the couch so he didnt actually go to bed until 2 and then I got up at 8.30 to let him out, it was quite funny he was torn between running to back door and doing his crazy good morning greeting...I don't know why we didnt do it sooner! Also no crying and whining to get out...I feel like a proud mummy this morning!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done, it must feel like such a breakthrough, but does that mean you are going to stay up until 2am now!!


----------

